
Tired of the political divide in US? Don’t worry, it’s going to get much worse - kushti
https://www.rt.com/usa/440161-polarization-study-congress-kavanaugh/
======
ocdtrekkie
I don't think we need to read Russian state media opinions on the US election.

~~~
madeuptempacct
In case someone doesn't know, RT is literally paid for by the Russian
government.

